# Anyone have a clue?



## Dannyboy402 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey guys I found these booming after I put in some bug burger into my dwarf white isopod culture. They don't really fly but look like they have wings? I'm not sure they're super small compared to my dwarf purples. In the first picture you can see them compared to an adult isopod and in the second you can see them in a group together. I'm thinking silver springtails maybe? I usually don't check on the culture too much since I only feed once in a while with bug burger or when I have to seed a tank with them.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

These images are too small for an accurate id but silver springtails sound plausible.


----------

